# CUBE Stereo K24, 20, Formula Oro K24 Carbon, Manitou Minute Platinum, Fox Float RP23



## karatekatadvd (8. April 2009)

Verkaufe mein

CUBE Stereo K24, 20, Formula Oro K24 Carbon, Pitlock, Manitou Minute Platinum, Fox Float RP 23, Fat Albert und und und...

cu


----------



## basti242 (9. April 2009)

sehr optimistischer Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

